# Masterconnector bei Eselfilm



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin so wütend. gestern hats mich auch erwischt. Masterconnector. Ich habe mich mal ein bißchen im Forum geschaut und viele unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört. Ich bin völlig ratlos. Was soll ich denn jetzt bloß tun?


----------



## SprMa (16 Januar 2003)

Ich möchte ja nicht gehässig sein (und das nachfolgende ist meine _persönliche_ Meinung), aber wer bei definitiv rechteswidrigen Tauschbörsen mitmacht, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Rechteinhaber da was dagegen haben.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch kein Freund der RIAA, DMCA oder des neuen (noch geplanten) UrhG, aber einfach gedankenlos alles zu "saugen" nur weil es angeboten wird, ist noch lange kein Indiz, daß es auch erlaubt ist oder frei von "Gefahren" ist.


Matthias


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

@sprma

das sehe ich auch so ähnlich


----------



## virenscanner (16 Januar 2003)

Allerdings haben hier "Rechteinhaber" und "Dialeranbieter" nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> @sprma,das sehe ich auch so ähnlich


Na, da freuen wir uns doch alle  :respekt: 
Gruß
cp


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

Mal so ganz Dumm gefragt wo ist bei esel den das Impressum ???


----------



## SprMa (16 Januar 2003)

Gut erkannt. Dumme Frage.
Ein Anwendungsprogramm braucht kein Impressum. Viele Programme haben eine "About"-Meldung, sowas wie "wer hat's geschrieben, welche Version ist das".

Diese Meldung kommt nach einem Klick auf das Fragezeichen.


Matthias


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

worüber sich streiten lassen könnte


----------



## INSANE (16 Januar 2003)

@SprMa & DieBorg:

Ich finde es Traurig, daß sogar ein Moderator solche Vorurteile hat.

Wäre ja das gleiche, wenn ich behaupte, jeder der nach Holland fährt wäre ein Kiffer ...  0 

Evtl. gibt es auch Leute, die über P2P-Netzwerke LEGALE Dinge tauschen 

Oder sie wollen sich ein Cover einer CD ziehen, weil sie Kaffee über die ORIGINAL-CD geschüttet haben.

Oder sie wollen schauen, was demnächst ins Kino kommt ...  0 


Überleg Dir mal, ob du als MOD HIER richtig bist ...   

Ich dachte, in Deutschland gilt: In dubio pro  8) 



So long

Insane


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Hier darf jeder seine Meinung sagen, egal welchen Inhalts, so lange er damit keine Straftat begeht oder ich sonstwie rechtlich gezwungen werde den Inhalt zu ändern/löschen.
Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn das für Moderatoren nicht gelten würde.

Hier hat *jeder* weitmöglichste Redefreiheit. 
Und so lange er das den anderen auch zugesteht (was er bewiesenermaßen auch tut), darf er hier auch seine persönliche Meinung (war ja explizit so gekennzeichnet) sagen.

Hier gibts auch für Mods keinen Maulkorb. Das wäre ja der Hammer...


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

@insane

wenn ich dir jetzt ein Auto schenke würde dich das freuen?


----------



## INSANE (16 Januar 2003)

o.k. 

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei den BEIDEN !!

Aber wenn ich als 'UNSCHULDIG' Betroffener sowas lese, geht mir ein Messer in der Tasche auf ...  :evil: 


Ich bin auch dafür, daß jeder seine Meinung sagen darf  :bussi: 

So long

Insane


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Gut. Dann sind wir uns ja einig...


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

einigen wir uns doch einfach oweit ein verantwortungsvoller und kritischer umgang beim saugen und downloaden kann sicherlich hilfreich seien für die zukunft.


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Was heißt "beim saugen"?

Wenn *jeder immer* prüfen würde was er heruntergeladen hat, dann bräuchten wir dieses Forum nicht.


----------



## DieBorg (16 Januar 2003)

@heiko

Pardon will ja niemand arbeitslos machen :bussi: 

aber mal die frage andersherum gestellt bevor wir jemand in die wohnung lassen der Fremd ist überlegen wir 1000 mal ob es seine richtigkeit hat und in unseren computer lassen wir jeden rein.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal die frage andersherum gestellt bevor wir jemand in die wohnung lassen der Fremd ist überlegen wir 1000 mal ob es seine richtigkeit hat und in unseren computer lassen wir jeden rein.


Manche Menschen scheinen den Unterschied zwischen der Haustür und einem PC wohl noch nicht  ganz verstanden zu haben 
 :machkaputt: 
Gruß
cp


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

WAs ist eigentlich der Masterconnector?
Und vor allem was an dem kostet 89 Euro??


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2003)

masterconnector ist der name eines webdialers. 89 euro pauschal kostet die einwahl über diesen webdialer.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Ernte23 (23 Januar 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wer bei definitiv rechteswidrigen Tauschbörsen mitmacht, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Rechteinhaber da was dagegen haben.
> 
> Matthias



Hallo,
gegen diesen mehr oder weniger versteckten Vorwurf möchte ich mich doch verwehren. Zum einen ist eine Tauschbörse nicht rechtswidrig, zum anderen, und das wiegt noch schwerer, haben die Firmen, die ihre Dialer wo auch immer einsetzen, nun wirklich nicht die Absicht, Rechteinhabern zu ihren Tantiemen zu verhelfen. Diese Firmen wirtschaften in die eigene Tasche und nutzen die (leider) noch vorhandene juristischen Schlupflöcher. Auch Schadenfreude ist hier nicht angebracht, selbst wenn es den einen oder anderen Powersauger erwischt haben sollte. Firstway und Co haben mit einer Art modernem Robin Hood nun überhaupt nichts gemein.

Ernte 23


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2003)

Es ging hier ja nicht um Robin Hood oder sonst was.
Aber grundsätzlich: außer zum Tausch rechtefreier Werke ist z.B. der Esel nicht legal zu nutzen.


----------

